# Thermaltake Armor+ = Sexy



## sladesurfer (Dec 5, 2007)

Very sexy case  http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=705&p=0


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

nice case 

just dont like the fan/grill on the window, i have the same thing on my antec and i hate it.


----------



## legionaire45 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice to see that they made the "armor" less protruding while still giving it some function. The case as a whole seems to be much more "smooth" I guess, definitely much more refined then the old Armor. The space under the 5 1/2" bays is great too considering thats exactly where I have my radiator currently. Overall a very nice case and definitely an improvement over the old Armor, I'd buy it but my current Armor is still in great shape and hasn't been modded into oblivion yet xD.


----------



## AddSub (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, massive case. There is a short video on YouTube from Thermaltake showing-off the features of this case. Another video for Xaser VI series. Top of the line stuff. Top of the line.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2007)

Remember, the Armor+ uses the same skeleton as the new Xaser VI, which we reviewed here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/XaserVI


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 5, 2007)

I really dislike the top plastic stuff, looks cheesy IMHO. The only Tt case I find attractive is the Tsunami.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice case, I don't like that guys idea of sucking the hot air up thru the radiator and straight into his gfx card though......  

The case itself is pretty good except for the plastic fan on the window.


----------



## Grings (Dec 5, 2007)

TUngsten said:


> I really dislike the top plastic stuff, looks cheesy IMHO



exactly what i was thinking, shame, i was looking forward to this, but i'd rather have the original than this


----------



## strick94u (Dec 6, 2007)

1500 watt psu kick ass


----------



## trt740 (Dec 8, 2007)

not out yet been pushed back tell feb 2008


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the one that I want. 
http://thermaltakeusa.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/Kandalf_lcs/vd4000bws.asp 

Has a triple radiator in the front.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This is the one that I want.
> http://thermaltakeusa.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/Kandalf_lcs/vd4000bws.asp
> 
> Has a triple radiator in the front.



very nice I have a armor they look even cooler in person.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> very nice I have a armor they look even cooler in person.



I love my TT Armor. (one w/out the side fan)

I really want to do water cooling on my CPU and video card, but for the amount of overclocking I want to do, I need a triple radiator and it wont fit inside my case or on top as it is under a desk. 

I also have the problem with doing the water cooling thing anyway. I would need to take out the bottom hdd cage rack (the one with the fan attachment on it) and I cant do that as I have 5 hard drives and two sit in that rack. 

I would sell this Armor in a second to get money to buy that LCS case and do water cooling if I had the space.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2007)

What about hanging the radiator off the back side with a Swiftech RadBox?


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> not out yet been pushed back tell feb 2008



Whats the point of delaying a case? The screws not tight enough or something?

Every nice case though, worth the wait


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually, if you read the review for the Xaser VI (these cases are based on the same internal structure), there were a few design issues that are being corrected.  There was one hole missing for one of the standoffs, and another standoff was permanent where many boards do not have a hole.  I assume the machines are being reprogrammed to adjust for these, and they may be reworking the current stock.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

t_ski said:


> What about hanging the radiator off the back side with a Swiftech RadBox?



I wanted as much inside the case as possible. Now that they have the radiator on the front of the case in the form of a door, that works perfect for me. I still, however, have the issue with the guts of the water cooling setup and the hdd cage.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 9, 2007)

strick94u said:


> 1500 watt psu kick ass



More like a waste of money. What kind of system sucks up 1.5KW?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> More like a waste of money. What kind of system sucks up 1.5KW?



Systems do need to get more power friendly. Soon, a computer will require more power than what is allowed in a US household.


----------

